# what breed of pigeons make the best pets



## stonyrock

hi my name is joe and iam new to the world of pigeons and was wondering what sort of breed would make the best pet for being handled i would like a pigeon i can let fly around outside and not have it fly away for good. thank you for ur time =]


----------



## bcr1

Are you thinking of having the pigeon live in the house or out in a loft?


----------



## mookeeman

If your looking for something you can tame that wont fly away I would suggest a young homer or roller and bond with him or her lots before letting it out to fly. ( Mookeemans girlfriend)


----------



## stonyrock

ya i have a large indoor parrot cage then sadly is now empty i am only looking to start with one bird


----------



## bcr1

I would have to say to get a fledgling homer or roller like Mookeeman said. If you only have one it will probably bond to you pretty well especially if you get it as young as possible.


----------



## trinity

i suggest a tumbler pair with good colours. so that when u breed u willove the the outcome they are good fliers and also beautiful to look


----------



## stonyrock

whats the youngest you can get pigeons?


----------



## trinity

as soon as they start feeding on their own


----------



## stonyrock

dose anyone know any good breeders in MI ?


----------



## trinity

i am sorry i dont even know the abbreviation of it.
i am from india, surely others will help u onit


----------



## stonyrock

thanks =] for your help


----------



## The-Howster

I once got a baby when it was just feeding on it's own. I kept him in a bird cage for a long while. He was tame and would watch TV with me. I let him loose and he would land on me and come into the house for a visit.. His name was Quick Quick. What a neat friend he was.... One day he stopped coming home, I have not seen him in a few years... I miss him every day...


----------



## Glyn

i would say something small and funny lol like a ring necked dove


----------



## karijo

All of my birds are very human-friendly and will calmly allow themselves to be picked up, most will willingly hop on your hand or shoulder for a pet or cuddle. 

My tamest bird is the feral pigeon I raised from 5 days old that was found on a street corner in Brooklyn, NY. Even though I have other birds I raised by hand or handled since day 1, the feral is by far the tamest. And by tame I do not mean "tolerates human presence" - I mean _tame_. Like a dog, seeking affection and companionship from you relentlessly without any underlying motive (like food reward or training). 

Surpassing any parrot I ever worked with or owned (in my 20 years of behavior work with parrots of all kinds) in companionship, snuggling, cuddling, and affection - Brooklyn will sleep with me, shower with me, come when called (not food reward trained, he comes because he wants to), and follow me all over the neighborhood (either on my shoulder or walking next to me or flying from windowsill to rooftop to tree) as I walk my dogs. "Brooklyn" lived indoors with me for 3+ years, and even though he now lives in the loft with the other pigeons his personality and devotion to me have not changed at all. My second tamest bird is "Brutus", a baby budapest tumbler I hand raised from 10 days. 

All hail the humble feral!


----------



## John_D

Karijo, you got some wonderful birds by the sound of it, especially Brooklyn. 

Trinity and Karijo mention Tumblers. We have a totally humanised Eurasian Collared Dove, devoted to me, raised by her finder from tiny baby, but the most human-friendly pigeon of all our rescue birds is a Tumbler (don't know what specific breed - short beak, blue eyes, feathered feet). He was dumped by his owner at a few weeks old (guess he wasn't 'perfect') and it was made very clear that he'd be a goner if anyone returned him. 

Had him in for quarantine initially, and if I took a nap, this fella would land on my chest, preen me and himself, then snuggle under my chin. He will fly to me and sit contentedly on my shoulder, or my head, as Karijo says of Brooklyn, just because he wants to. Never known such an affectionate little guy! He's in our aviary now, but he stll likes to sit on me, and be picked up for cuddles like a baby. So, is it that Tumblers are especially friendly breeds?

John


----------



## Mindy

Have you ever thought of getting a starling or a sparrow? I have two starlings that were rescued and they love being on top of my head and being where I'm at. They can learn how to talk, and really are amazing pets. I also have pigeons and love them also. I know a lady in MI that does rescues she might have something for you. Where at in MI are you at? I'm not saying go get a starling from the wild, so don't do that. I'm saying if they are hand raised, if hand raised alone they are really non-releasable. You can also go on Starlingtalk.net and post there and see if someone has one to be adopted in your area. mindy


----------



## Reti

I just got to know Starlings, adopted one a about 6 weeks ago, adorable, all I can say. And funny, entertaining and very smart. 
I also have several pigeons of all breeds the ferals are the tamest, they will come to me, sleep with me, preen me and just love to cuddle and play with me. Even several ferals that were not raised by me became quite tame in time.
Of all my ringneck doves (all were handraised) only one is tame and totally devoted to me, I am his mate.

Reti


----------

